# Not showing my earnings



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

hey, for some reason it's not showing my earnings on the app. Is this cause for alarm or just a glitch.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Not showing in mine either


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Just a glitch. Same thing happening for me. I wouldn't worry about it; I'm sure it will resolve itself.


----------

